

Social Javascript (cross-site ajax) - edw519
http://www.hunlock.com/blogs/Social_Javascript_(cross-site_ajax)

======
growt
it's a nice article, but nothing new. lots of bookmarklets work this way (p.e.
the official posterous bookmarklet).

